

Why Game Dev Story is a great game? - ppolsinelli
http://pietro.open-lab.com/2010/10/29/why-game-dev-story-is-a-great-game/

======
iuguy
I've been playing Game Dev Story for a week now (not continuously mind) and
it's the crack cocaine of iphone games. It's incredibly addictive, all
consuming and someone on a game dev story binge looks terrible from the
outside.

Personally I thought the graphics were fine for the type of game it was, but
then again I used to spend most of my iphone gaming time on dropzap and
backgammon NJ.

~~~
Dornkirk
Yes I've been playing it continuously since getting it about 3 or 4 days ago.

I just finished (reaching the end of year 20) after re-starting several times.
All in all the game totally lost it's fun after year 14 or so due to being
incredibly easy. I had way too much $, characters were all super powerful,
etc. (as such I see no replay value right now).

The only thing that was still hard was getting a perfect 40 on the new games,
I would always end up with either a 38 or 39 and only got the 40 a few times.

------
TheBranca18
You can immediately start playing without feeling overwhelmed, which is
something that cannot be said about current console games. One of the benefits
of portable gaming.

Also the game developers don't take everything seriously, considering you can
advertise on the moon.

------
chapel
The only bad thing about this game, iOS devices only. I really wish developers
would port their games and apps over to Android sooner. Specially something
like this that is catered to the more nerdy crowd.

------
tealtan
The way I play, I always have a game under development while a previous game
is on the market.

So it's like an endless loop - I'm focused on the dev process of the current
game, and then when I finish, I want to see how well it performs in sales. But
I'm not going to leave my studio doing nothing in the meantime, so I start a
new game. And then I want to know how well that game does...

It's pretty slick.

